# Oars stuck in oarlocks!



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

You need to "tune" your oarlocks. Take them out of the towers, smash the horns a little closer together with a hammer or rock. There are other threads describing this and Cobra locks come with instructions showing this.


----------



## MTcatter (Mar 10, 2013)

Got it, Thanks


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

You might be able to tune the superstons but you wont be able to tune the atomics, they are way too hard and brittle. At what angle are the oars are getting stuck? Do you have any pictures, this seems unusual?


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Pinned said:


> You might be able to tune the superstons but you wont be able to tune the atomics, they are way too hard and brittle. *At what angle are the oars are getting stuck? Do you have any pictures, this seems unusual?*



Yeh, this is a weird one!


----------



## MTcatter (Mar 10, 2013)

The oarshafts generally stick in a horizontal position when waves and pillows are high around the raft i.e. steep holes and ledge drops. Happened 3 times on a upper middle fork of the flathead float.


----------



## solboater (May 9, 2011)

I second the "tuning". I run on a lot of different set ups as a commercial guide and I always check the lock gap before I leave the beach and periodically throughout trips. I have found this to be greatly reduced with Cobras. I am also curious if you are running springs as I think this reduces the shock load that jams the shaft into the gap.


----------



## wayniac (Mar 31, 2007)

*stuck oar in oarlock*

Weird- I was certain I was the only person that this had happened to. So here's what I know- oarlock not tuned- in combination with very worn sleeve- you are asking for trouble. Running borrowed equipment on lower wenatchee- jammed solid- I had paddlers- but still was not able to get it out- finally had to remove frame- put it on asphalt- then jump on the frame to get it to move


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

That happened to me going into Unkar in the Grand Canyon. The blade was perfectly horizontal so the oar was useless. Rowing Unkar with one oar was really exciting. Switched to cobras right after the trip was done.


----------



## MTcatter (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm not running springs but I will add them. Glad to hear it's not just me that has this problem. I don't want this to happen on my upcoming GC trip.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

I always thought (and still do) the purpose of an oarlock was to hold it in place, but let the oar go if force/pressure require it, so as not to break the oar. So, I don't quite understand oarlock horns that won't give and have no flex whatever . . . .


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

MTcatter said:


> First of all, I'm running NRS superston and NRS atomic oarlocks on NRS 8" towers. Cataract oars with plastic sleeve with stopper and rubber stopper. Multiple times my oars on the sleeved part have wedged into the opening on my oar locks. When this happens they are hella stuck. One time after sticking and removing the oar shaft snapped right where it had previously stuck. I changed over to my brand new set of oarlocks and had the same stuck problem on the next slot/rapid. Anybody else have this problem? Would a rope wrap help?


You could tele ski,ride without clipless pedals and raft with oarlocks or step it up.Get pins and clips and foget about it.


----------



## MTcatter (Mar 10, 2013)

pins and clips? really? no thanks.


----------



## Sam Arnold IV (Aug 17, 2009)

*Exact same problem*

Had the exact same problem when I was running rope wrapped oars with NRS Superston oarlocks. So much so that I broke two shafts as a result. Then I ripped the rope wrapping off and went with the plastic sleeves and had no further problems. Both times the oars were tuned. I simply don't like the rope wrapped oars with the Superston oarlocks. It could possibly be my angle as well. My last set of oars, I went with rope wrapped oars with Cobra oarlocks. So very quiet and there is no slack in the mechanics to speak of. For me it seems ideal. The only downside to the rope wrapped w/ Cobra's is that they can't be shipped as easily by pulling the handles into the boat. The rope wrap binds a little if the oarlocks are tuned properly. With the smooth plastic sleeve and Superston's, this isn't a problem. Hope this helps, Sam IV


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Had that problem with cobras, only when they were out of tune and only when my nrs tower spun and the angle was all fubar

Switched to proloks now but waiting for a free weekend to try them out


----------

